# stop: 0x0000007B (0xEB41B848, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)



## IndicaSativa (Mar 29, 2005)

I searched the forums already for my error and found many people getting the same error but none of them were exactly the same as mine.. I tried playing with my BiOS to try and get it working, booting in linux or win2k will not work, safe modes do not work, last known good config doesnt work, booting from the win2k CD and trying a repair does not work. I can not seem to get my computer to boot anymore.

What I was doing when it started giving me these errors was running the MSI live update program. I had installed a the new bios updates from 3.30 to 3.60 for my MSI Neo 875p FISR. That went fine and then I went on to update the mainboard drivers which is when the problem started. After it was done downloading it started installing and i went upstairs to grab a drink. When I returned I found my computer was restarting, which i thought was odd. When i went to boot it to windows i began getting the STOP error. I have since played with my bios settings, reset them to defaults, enabled/disabled SATA (which is the type of drive i have), and tried many other things in the bios with no good luck. Would anybody be able to tell me how to fix this??

error:

***STOP: 0x0000007B (0xEB41B848, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000) INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE


----------



## IndicaSativa (Mar 29, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I DID infact reboot the computer between updating the bios and beginning the install of the drivers for the mainboard.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324103


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

did you try booting into safe mode?


----------



## IndicaSativa (Mar 29, 2005)

I tried booting in safe mode and I still get the error. I said that in my original post but thanks for trying.


----------



## IndicaSativa (Mar 29, 2005)

crazijoe said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324103


I already went through this page (except the windows 2000 one, since that is the OS I am using) and nothing seems to apply to me except the corrupt mainboard drivers and running a last known good config mode does not seem to help.  anyone have any other suggestions??


----------



## IndicaSativa (Mar 29, 2005)

I have successfully booted from the windows 2k installation cd and am attempting an installation repair as I type this. The win2k install program detected the drive and the windows installation present on it. Hopefully the repair goes well. I will post my results as soon as the repair process is complete.


----------



## IndicaSativa (Mar 29, 2005)

The repair process resolved my problem! Thank you techsupportforum for trying to help!  If anything good has come from me receiving this error it would be that I have found this forum!


----------



## feltdd (Mar 31, 2005)

*STOP 0x0000007B Inaccessible Disk Device FIXED!*

I have been fighting this error for a week now after upgrading to a faster motherboard (without being able to boot up!) and "finally" was pointed to a microsoft KB note 822052 posted November 2004.

What worked for me, using my old machine, was cut and pasting the nominal Windows IDE drivers from Microsoft into notepad, saving it as a registry file ( Mergeide.reg ) , and also extracting three files from the CD which pertain to the default ide drivers (read the KB note). One those were in place, executing the Mergeide file on a floppy added those drivers to the registry, shutdown, move to the new motherboard, and I was up and running. Had to add the various drivers the new motherboard wanted (LAN, Video etc), but Wow, Great!!!

Incredible that it was SO hard to change motherboards! And that nobody seems to know about this KB or the several fixes shown there. 
- Dave


----------

